# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Dual-Language Books  Shadow of a Soul: Collected Poems by Bella Dizhur

## sperk

http://www.amazon.com/Shadow-Soul-Colle ... 616&sr=8-1 
In 1987 Soviet poet and children's writer Dizhur (b. 1903) emigrated to join her son, sculptor Ernst Neizvestny, in New York. This capably translated bilingual edition of her poems, many previously unpublished, is one result. Dizhur's deeply felt narrative poem, "Janusz Korczak," concerns the Warsaw doctor who chose to accompany the 200 Jewish boys of his orphanage to Treblinka. This poem brought her repression from the Soviet government after the war. Her lyric verse transmits the emotions of woman, wife, and mother, and she often uses imagery of natural processes that are microscopic to planetary in scale. Neizvestny contributes 25 harsh pencil sketches that both complement and contrast with Dizhur's quiet, stoic voice.

----------

